# Filling unused tube holes and grooves in HDPE slingshots?



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi guys.

I have a few HDPE slingshots with the 3G system. I like tubes but I never use the tube hole or the slot. Sometimes when banding TTF my ties will slide into the tube hole and pinch the extra band and just look ugly.

Is it possible to melt black HDPE and fill in those holes and grooves and then touch up the area with a Dremel?

I was wondering if molten hdpe will bind with the existing hdpe.

If there is another solution I am all ears.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

You could use a 2 part epoxy putty. Just bevel the outer edge of each hole, mix the putty, fill the hole and squeeze it all in there. Let it dry then sand it smooth. It should hold.

I used to do miniature wargames, there was a putty we used for scultping and modding called "green stuff". Stuff worked great for a lot of things and there is no shrinkage when it dries.

Edit: As to molten HPDE, if you were to maybe pin through the hole I don't see what the plug wouldn't stay. Without a pin though I don't know, you'd probably have to add some form of texturing inside the hole.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Phoul Mouth said:


> You could use a 2 part epoxy putty. Just bevel the outer edge of each hole, mix the putty, fill the hole and squeeze it all in there. Let it dry then sand it smooth. It should hold.
> 
> I used to do miniature wargames, there was a putty we used for scultping and modding called "green stuff". Stuff worked great for a lot of things and there is no shrinkage when it dries.


Thanks PM!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I saw someone posted in another Thread about something called Sugru and it seems like it might do the job with the most aesthetically pleasing results.

And it will leave me the future opportunity to try flip clips on the frames they will fit in


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

inconvenience said:


> I saw someone posted in another Thread about something called Sugru and it seems like it might do the job with the most aesthetically pleasing results.
> 
> And it will leave me the future opportunity to try flip clips on the frames they will fit in


Sugru, although a very nice product, is somewhat ridiculously priced if you ask me. 
If you go to the hardware store and buy a tube of silicone caulking, and mix that 50/50 by volume with corn starch powder, the resulting mix is homemade Sugru at less than one tenth the price.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Viper010 said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > I saw someone posted in another Thread about something called Sugru and it seems like it might do the job with the most aesthetically pleasing results.
> ...


It will set up tough enough for bands ties to be wound against it? I am basically trying to turn the 3g into just the band slots. The slit on the Maxim I have is I think worn larger from use or they enlarged it to snap in larger diameter tubes.

I wanna keep the ott band slots as sometimes I like to shoot single tubes TTF.

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey guys. I did try the Sugru and it works fantastically for this purpose. It is taking the full pressure of the band ties and the recoil and not budging at all.

I also like the slight weight filling the holes and band slots has added. Thanks for all the suggestions guys.


----------

